# Az Vintage Ride #2



## Jarod24 (Mar 23, 2016)

Alright guys the first ride last weekend was a success. Had a good turnout. Planning our second ride, probably do the same place again meet up at herberger park. I was going to say a little earlier this time just cause it will probably be warmer. I'm thinking 930. Then hit up OHSO at the end again. I'm guessing it will probably be the last ride until fall just cause it will be in the 100s after that point. 

Sunday April 17th at 930am
Hope to see you all there! Let me know if you can make it.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 23, 2016)

@Pantmaker
@dougfisk @azbug-i @DosXX @GTs58 @Awhipple
@iswingping


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 23, 2016)

RIDE -ON! Might see you sometime in the future months....


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 23, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> RIDE -ON! Might see you sometime in the future months....




I hope you can make it out sometime


----------



## azbug-i (Mar 23, 2016)

I plan to be there


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## dougfisk (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2016)

dougfisk said:


>






Seems your attachment is X rated,  lol   It shows up when I'm preparing my post but not after I made the post.


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 23, 2016)

I'll repost it for ya doug


----------



## dougfisk (Mar 23, 2016)

...  What did I do wrong??


----------



## Jarod24 (Mar 23, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> ...  What did I do wrong??




May just be a forum issue


----------



## Awhipple (Mar 25, 2016)

I think I can make it.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 11, 2016)

Alright guys/gal less than a week away! Herberger park, same place as last time, 930-10 this Sunday the 17th. Be there! 

@dougfisk @azbug-i @Pantmaker @DosXX @GTs58 @iswingping @Awhipple


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm there! My dad is already back in Wisconsin and will miss this ride with us. Same basic ride as last time?


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 14, 2016)

I should be there.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 16, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> ...Same basic ride as last time?




There are other options... East into downtown Scottsdale or even as a far as the "wash", or South to Papago park / zoo area, or wind through the Ingleside area, or down the crosscut canal park, or North to Camelback mountain (some walking / pushing required)  :eek:...


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 16, 2016)

See everyone in the AM!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hope all went well on the ride. I had to miss another one! Today is Ma's 86th BD and Sis set up a family party. Hopefully I'll hit the next ride when it gets a little warmer.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 17, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> Hope all went well on the ride. I had to miss another one! Today is Ma's 86th BD and Sis set up a family party. Hopefully I'll hit the next ride when it gets a little warmer.



Yeah I hope you can make it next time. We might do a night ride next month.


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 17, 2016)

AZ vintage ride #2 in the books. Thanks to all that made it out!  All I have to say is every ride we are learning something new haha. Will be more prepared next cruise. Had 10 people turn out today. Probably will do a night/evening ride next month. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 17, 2016)

So Pantmaker decided to wear shoes this time instead of flip flops?


----------



## Awhipple (Apr 17, 2016)

Another great ride!


----------



## azbug-i (Apr 18, 2016)

Bummed i missed it but ill get to the evening ride!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 18, 2016)

those are awesome paths...So how do you combat those pesky "goatheads" that seem to plague any tire..?


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 18, 2016)

Jarod24 said:


> View attachment 306272



\

This picture is lonely


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 18, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> those are awesome paths...So how do you combat those pesky "goatheads" that seem to plague any tire..?



No flat tires this time. Last ride we had one and were able to relace the tube on the go. I'm upgrading all my tubes to heavy duty thorn resistant ones, at least that should help


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 18, 2016)

Few more pics courtesy of @Pantmaker


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 18, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So Pantmaker decided to wear shoes this time instead of flip flops?



LOL!! They made me wear a shirt too!


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 18, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> LOL!! They made me wear a shirt too!




And pants... especially pants... :eek:


----------



## Jarod24 (Apr 18, 2016)

Broken chains suck! I was scootering it for a while back haha


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 18, 2016)

We fearlessly embarked at an easterly heading, along the canal banks, through downtown Scottsdale toward our intended destination - Chapparal Lake - an urban lake making up part of the_ wash, recreational strip, city park_, that runs North-South for about 10 miles.

Unfortunately we did not quite make it.  We were 90% there when one of our riders experienced a mechanical failure - his skip tooth chain broke.    Not possessing a spare, we turned around, and he scooted back, "balance bike" style, to downtown Scottsdale where we all collectively hung our heads in shame, attempting to console ourselves with tacos & margaritas...


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 18, 2016)

*Jarod doing penance on the girly-bike-of-shame... *


----------



## Pantmaker (Apr 18, 2016)

dougfisk said:


> Jarod doing penance on the girly-bike-of-shame...



Jarod is manly enough to pull this off!


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 18, 2016)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> ...So how do you combat those pesky "goatheads" that seem to plague any tire..?




_Thorn-resistant_ tubes are your freind...


----------

